# Vorstellung und ein paar Fragen



## Salvi5 (9. Aug. 2018)

Nabend,
mein Name ist Mike und ich habe mich im Mai beim Bau eines zierlichen Vorgartenspringbrunnens scheinbar zu fest an die Schaufel geklammert, jedenfalls ist ein Teich daraus geworden. Da das ganze daher ziemlich ungeplant entstand, habe ich, sehr zur Belustigung meiner Nachbarn,wochenlang jeden Tag etwas umgebaut und bin mit dem Ergebnis inzwischen recht zufrieden. Meine 5 Fische scheinen glücklich zu sein und fressen meiner Frau und mir aus der Hand, ich hatte riiiesige Libellenlarven und habe sogar den Schlupf einer noch riesigeren Libelle beobachten dürfen. So weit alles gut. Dennoch ergeben sich ein paar Fragen:
1. Meine Sumpfpflanzen (Zwergschilfrohr, Gauklerblume, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, irgendeine Sumpfcalla und __ Froschlöffel) kümmern eher vor sich hin, als dass sie wachsen, die __ Wasserpest, die sich angeblich so furchtbar vermehrt, wird weiß, liegt nur auf dem Boden herum und kriegt bestenfalls mal ein grünes neues Stückchen. Einzig die Seerose und eine Seggenart wachsen gut. Woran kann das liegen?
2. Meine __ Teichmuschel ist voller Fadenalgen, mit denen ich sonst im Teich nur wenige Probleme habe. An der Muschel wachsen die auch wie wild. Sollte ich die regelmäßig entfernen? 

Ich hänge noch ein paar Bilder an, die stammen von meiner IP-Cam. Ordentliche Fotos folgen später. Dazu sei angemerkt, dass Unterwasserlicht schaltet sich nach Sonnenuntergang für kurze Zeit ein und scheint die Fische nicht zu stören. Ich bin Hobbyelektroniker und bastle gerne an solchen Sachen rum. 

    

Gruß Mike


----------



## Phiobus (11. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Mike,
willkomen im Forum. Zu Deine Fragen habe ich leider keine Antwort parat, aber Deine Fische haben's gut. Tagsüber in der Sonne schwimmen und futtern und abends in die Disco...

Haben sie denn auch ein ruhiges Fleckchen was nachts nicht lichtdurchflutet ist ?


----------



## Salvi5 (11. Aug. 2018)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> willkomen im Forum.


Vielen Dank!


> Haben sie denn auch ein ruhiges Fleckchen was nachts nicht lichtdurchflutet ist ?


Das Licht ist nur kurze Zeit nach Sonnenuntergang an, also ca. 2 Stunden.

Der grüne Haufen auf dem sandigen Bereich des Tageslicht-Bildes ist übrigens meine __ Teichmuschel. So sieht die nach 2-3 Tagen immer aus. Ich entferne dann immer vorsichtig die gröbsten Algenwucherungen durch aufwickeln und abziehen mit einem Stöckchen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2018)

Hast du mal die Wasserwerte ermittelt?
Insbesondere Werte die für Pflanzen wichtig sind.
Was sind das denn für weiße Steine am Rand?
Kann ich leider auf dem Smartfön nicht erkennen.


----------



## Salvi5 (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo René,
die Wasserwerte habe ich nicht ermittelt. Ich befürchte auch, das würde nur dazu führen, dass ich kostenintensiv anfange, Symptome zu bekämpfen. 
Die weißen Steine am Rand sind Kalksteine. Die lagen am Anfang auch teilweise im Wasser. Seit ich aber gelesen habe, dass Kalksteine mir das CO2 auffressen, welches die Pflanzen brauchen, berührt keiner davon mehr das Wasser. Alles Gestein im Wasser ist entweder Kies ohne Kalkstein, oder Quarzgestein.
Des Weiteren habe ich versucht, alle Wasserbewegungen zu eliminieren (früher floss das Wasser sprudelnd über ein paar Kalkfelsen in den Bachlauf...) Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Pflanzenwuchs seitdem besser geworden ist. Allerdings ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass nur der Kalk dafür verantwortlich sein soll. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch reichhaltig bewachsene Seen / Teiche in Gebieten mit kalkhaltigem Wasser...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Aug. 2018)

Hast du die Pflanzen in in Töpfen, dann kannst du so Düngekegel in die stopfen.


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Maike
Schöner Teich haste da.
Zu dein pflanzenproblem kann ich nix da zu sagen dein algenproblem könnte das selbe sein wie bei mir. Durch die Steine kommen Mineralien ins Wasser was wie ein Dünger für Algen ist. Habe viele Algen Mittel ausprobiert nix hatt richtig geholfen. Habe mein algenproblem nun aber unter Kontrolle dank eines Phosphat binder den ich in mein Filter gelegt habe.
Noch mal zu dein Pflanzen Problem. Da ist ne Straße zu sehen kann bei stark regen Wasser von der Straße in denn teich gelangen?


----------



## Salvi5 (16. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> Hallo Maike
> Schöner Teich haste da.


Danke!


> Zu dein pflanzenproblem kann ich nix da zu sagen dein algenproblem könnte das selbe sein wie bei mir. Durch die Steine kommen Mineralien ins Wasser was wie ein Dünger für Algen ist. Habe viele Algen Mittel ausprobiert nix hatt richtig geholfen. Habe mein algenproblem nun aber unter Kontrolle dank eines Phosphat binder den ich in mein Filter gelegt habe.


Habe kein Algenproblem! Meine Muschel hat eins, aber ich hab sie gestern gerupft, sollte wieder ein paar Tage gehen 


> Noch mal zu dein Pflanzen Problem. Da ist ne Straße zu sehen kann bei stark regen Wasser von der Straße in denn teich gelangen?


 Ich gebe zu, es ist auf dem Foto schlecht zu erkennen, aber wenn mir von der Straße Wasser in den Teich läuft, komme ich ins Fernsehen in den Hochwasserbericht. Der Teich ist ein Hochteich und liegt ca. 150cm über der Straße. Ich mache nachher mal ein paar Bilder, wo man das besser erkennen kann.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Salvi5 (16. Aug. 2018)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder, auf denen man es besser erkennen kann. Und meine fünf Fischies...

       

Gruß Mike


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Mike, wie tief ist Dein Hochteich ? Reicht das als Überwinterungsplatz für Deine Fische ? 
Auf jeden Fall solttest Du einen Sauerstoffsprudelstein mit hineinhängen, ist gut für die Fische, egal bei welchem Wetter


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Mike,
zuallererst ein freundliches Hallo und Willkommen von mir . Es freut mich sehr, dass Du zu uns ins Forum gefunden hast . Ich rechne damit, dass Du noch einige kritische Fragen zum Teich bekommst, aus verschiedenen und nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Viele der angesprochenen Punkte kannst Du mit technischem Aufwand lösen, andere nicht (z. B. den Schwimmraum für die Fische, wenn sie mal ausgewachsen sind, oder noch Nachwuchs bekommen haben).
Deine Diagnose, dass die Segge gut wächst (und die Teichrose, vermutlich hat diese einen Teichpflanzendünger, und die meiste Erde = Substrat fürs Wachstum zur Verfügung), kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Die anderen Pflanzen wachsen halt nicht mit Luft und (Wasser ), sondern brauchen auch ein paar Nährstoffe. Bis diese in ausreichender Menge im Teich sind, könnte deren Geduld überstrapaziert sein.
Anders herum bist Du es richtig angegangen, nicht nur Fische in den Teich zu setzen, sondern auch Pflanzen - der einzige Weg, Algen zu reduzieren (Algen sind nicht schlecht), und im Falle einer zu kleinen Teichfläche ein Umkippen des Teichs zu vermeiden. Bis Dein Teich einen Zustand erreicht, in dem für einen gewissen Zeitraum kein Eingriff von außen mehr nötig ist, wird sich nicht in diesem Jahr einstellen. Das war die Besorgnis der bisherigen posts.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, den Pflanzen mehr Raum zu geben (das geht nur über mehr Substrat), und auch zu düngen. Die Pflanzen sollen ja mal die Stoffwechsel-Endprodukte der Teichbewohner (das sind auch Libellenlarven & Co) verarbeiten können, und dazu müssen sie auch gedeihen. Meine anfängliche Teich-Begeisterung (ich denke noch gerne zurück an viele Phasen) hat mit derZeit doch ein wenig nachgelassen (und ich kenne keinen Nachbarn, der in meinem Urlaub jemals ähnlich engagiert gewesen wäre). Daher meine Empfehlung, die Pflanzen zu fördern (das wird immer weniger nötig sein), um in der Saison weniger Algenstress und bessere Wasserwerte zu haben. Für den kommenden Winter wirst Du Dir Gedanken machen müssen, wenn Du die Fische nicht einfrieren lassen willst... .


----------



## Salvi5 (20. Aug. 2018)

Nabend jolantha
Der Teich hat knappe 80cm Tiefe. Ich denke das reicht zum Überwintern. In der Nachbarschaft hat jemand so eine Plastikschüssel mit 50cm und die Fische überleben jedes Jahr. Der steht allerdings etwas geschützter.
Die Luftpumpe mit Sprudelstein liegen im Warenkorb, werden aber erst im Herbst eingesetzt. Ich wüsste nicht, warum jetzt schon. Ich konnte bisher keine Anzeichen von Sauerstoffmangel feststellen...

@Rolf
Vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung.
Tatsächlich steht nur die Seerose in einem Lehmsand-Substrat. Die anderen Pflanzen stehen im groben bis mittelfeinen Kies, wobei ich gelesen hatte, dass die meisten Wasserpflanzen nicht viel Substrat benötigen, weil sie sich die Nährstoffe ja aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Ein Algenproblem habe ich allerdings nicht. Seit einer anfänglichen Algenblüte gleich am Anfang habe ich glasklares Wasser bis zum Grund und ein paar Fadenalgen, die ich, wenns mir zu viele werden, leicht aufwickeln und abfischen kann. Nur auf meiner __ Teichmuschel wachsen die wie wild . Keine Ahnung warum...

Gruß Mike


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Aug. 2018)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen Mike,

Einen schönen Einstiegsteich hast du dir da geschaffen.
So hat alles auch bei uns angefangen mit Schleierschwänzen. 
Ich habe eine bitte an dich.
Du schreibst dein Teich ist 80cm tief.
Bitte hole deine Schleierschwänze insbesondere der Teleskopaugen im Winter in ein Aquarium.
Diese würden im Winter bei den niedrigen Temperaturen erblinden. 

Mit den Pflanzen würde ich das gleiche sagen wie Kurzhals.


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bitte hole deine Schleierschwänze insbesondere der Teleskopaugen im Winter in ein Aquarium.
> Diese würden im Winter bei den niedrigen Temperaturen erblinden.


Das ist für mich etwas vollkommen Neues, noch nie gehört , warum machen die das ????


----------

